# Solid fuel under hood



## chris kennedy (Aug 25, 2016)

Had in my mind but can't find the requirement that a wood burning appliance required the exhaust fan to run at full load anytime the appliance was in use. (No speed control/VFD)

Little help please

Thanks


----------



## ICE (Aug 25, 2016)

I did a search on the word interlock and this is all that I found for a solid fuel burning appliance.

517.6 Air Movement for Solid-Fuel Cooking. Exhaust
system requirements shall comply with the provisions of
Section 511.0 for hooded operation or shall be installed in
accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions
for unhooded applications. [NFPA 96:14.6.1]
517.6.1 Replacement Air. A replacement or makeup air
system shall be provided to ensure a positive supply of
replacement air at times during cooking operations.
[NFPA 96:14.6.2]
517.6.2 Operation. Makeup air systems serving solidfuel
cooking operations shall be interlocked with the
exhaust air system and powered, where necessary, to
prevent the space from attaining a negative pressure
while the solid-fuel appliance is in operation. [NFPA
96:14.6.3]


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2016)

Plus required seperate hood and duct


----------

